# Condinsation buildup in Bobcat cab



## rich414

There was Frost on the truck windows this morning....winter is coming
Here is my issue and looking for a solution
I have a bobcat S300 that I plow/blow our subdivision road and residents with. Snow accumulates at the fresh air intake. The intake sucks the snow into the fresh air filter, getting the filter wet causing a condensation problem inside the cab..

This is a huge problem on long runs. What I did last year was carry 3 extra filter and changed them out when the condensation got so bad. I tried to duct tape off the outside filter intake and still had the issue, but not as bad. Driving with a window cracked or open is not a solution. snow blows into the cab. chemicals on the windows helps, but the entire inside of the cab is wet.. This condensation causes issues with everything freezing when you shut the unit down for the day or night.... 
WHAT DO I DO???


----------



## mc1

i assume it has heat/ ac run the ac condenser with the heat on no more problem!!!!


----------



## rich414

mc1;1071354 said:


> i assume it has heat/ ac run the ac condenser with the heat on no more problem!!!!


Yes, it has heat and A/C I have tried that too, still the issue because the outside fresh air filter is saturated with water from the snow accumulation. I tried the heat with A?C and the firesh air duct taped, still a problem but not as bad. Local bobcat dealer has no solution...


----------



## buckwheat_la

i have a solution, but you aren't going to like it, we mounted all our heaters inside the cabs so they circulate inside, we had our first heater mounted with the intake on the outside, but we had 2 problems with it, 1) what you are describing, with moisture coming in through the intake 2) on really cold days, we couldn't get it warm enough in the cab itself. Now what i am thinking is can you set it up so it pulls air from inside the cab somehow? maybe a intake tube down to a window? not sure how it would be done, but if you pull your air from the cab, and recirculate it, it well stay warmer and you won't have the problem with moisture.


----------



## rich414

here was my thought, you know how the guys that take their trucks in the mud have a snorkel from the carb air intake to the roof. Why not buy another metal slotted outside air intake filter retaining device, or whatever its called and fab a section of muffler pipe to make a snorkel say a foot high then 90 degree it backwards and install a KnM unoiled air filter onto the end of the pipe., and plug off the other vents, I think there are a total of 4 sections of slots, so plug 3. Maybe KnM is not the correct filter, its just what came to mind

I think this will stop majority of the snow that is getting to the outside filter element

The inside heater is a great idea, I am assuming that a heater will suck up voltage! I need all the voltage from the machine to run lights for night plowing

Here is the main issue, BOBCAT should step up and have a product that will accomplish this task. I don't think that I am the only one with this problem, just the person that brought it to every ones attention. 

THOUGHTS??????????????


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Never had the problem out machine is dry and warm.. not sure maybe size/model difference..

Is it mainly cause of the snow blowing?


----------



## leon

*condensation in cab*

FWIW

Kubota solved this issue with the curtis hard cabs by doing it this way;
they have a three speed fan and heat exchanger mounted below the left side of the dash board with diverters that blow the heated air all over the cab and dry the windows.

It diverts a portion of the engine coolant from the system and through the heat exchanger to heat the cabin and the operator.

The heater core has a valve to close off the flow during the warm months etc.

Another possible solution if the filter and exchanger are on the roof line is to install a sheet metal hood with a bottom draw opening to restrict the air flow to an inch of width across the inlet and slow down the snow flakes to where it will reduce the amount of water in the filter.

A vwery small turbo precleaner plumbed into the inlet air duct would also stop the snow from entering as the bowl would slow the air down and stop the flakes as the screen and air flow direction through the pre-cleaner would stop the snow from entering.

I am unsure how much water would collect but the precleaner bowl would slow it down and gravity would make it drop out.

just a thought anyway:waving:


----------



## jomama45

leon;1071400 said:


> FWIW
> 
> Kubota solved this issue with the curtis hard cabs by doing it this way;
> they have a three speed fan and heat exchanger mounted below the left side of the dash board with diverters that blow the heated air all over the cab and dry the windows.
> 
> It diverts a portion of the engine coolant from the system and through the heat exchanger to heat the cabin and the operator.
> 
> The heater core has a valve to close off the flow during the warm months etc.


Leon, how is this any differnet than any other piece of heavy equipment, or vehicle for that matter. What you just explained is exactly what the OP currently has.

Rich, the majority of the condensation is coming from the operator, from both their breath and any moisture they carry into the cab with them (snowy boots, wet jacket, etc....)

The easiest solution proposed to me by others in the past is to simply stop breathing....... 

Honestly, I run with the windows cracked open at all times and make sure I don't let the cab get too hot that I start to sweat to make the problem even worse.

No matter what you do, you're going to need to get air exchanging in the cab one way or another. I understand that you can't simply crack your windows with your set-up without repercussions. The first thing I would try would be to make some kind of shroud (think truck "vent-shades" for instance) to deflect most of the snow from entering. If you've already tried the AC option already, I'm not sure there's much else you can do but vent the moist air out.

Good luck.


----------



## rich414

Bruce'sEx;1071397 said:


> Never had the problem out machine is dry and warm.. not sure maybe size/model difference..
> 
> Is it mainly cause of the snow blowing?


Bruce
This is casued whenever snow collects in the fresh are intake area. Bad design on BOBCATS part when in the snow. Snow collects - from falling snow, blowing with the blower or plowing powder snow. anything that caused snow to become airborn. Its like dust collecting on the bumber of a pickup or SUV....Attached is a quick photo of the machine. the snow clooects behind the cab infront of the motor cooling fan location. I have had a foot of snow on this area before. never caused the machine to overheat. different issue.


----------



## leon

*snow*



jomama45;1071407 said:


> Leon, how is this any differnet than any other piece of heavy equipment, or vehicle for that matter. What you just explained is exactly what the OP currently has.
> 
> Rich, the majority of the condensation is coming from the operator, from both their breath and any moisture they carry into the cab with them (snowy boots, wet jacket, etc....)
> 
> The easiest solution proposed to me by others in the past is to simply stop breathing.......
> 
> Honestly, I run with the windows cracked open at all times and make sure I don't let the cab get too hot that I start to sweat to make the problem even worse.
> 
> No matter what you do, you're going to need to get air exchanging in the cab one way or another. I understand that you can't simply crack your windows with your set-up without repercussions. The first thing I would try would be to make some kind of shroud (think truck "vent-shades" for instance) to deflect most of the snow from entering. If you've already tried the AC option already, I'm not sure there's much else you can do but vent the moist air out
> 
> Good luck.


Rich if your heater is set up like the Kubota three speed heaters it probably has a plugged core internally or externally with plugged fins, my dads neighbor told me the highest speed is too hot even in very cold weather working short sleeves.

I also for got they were set up like that Rich- a piece of sheet metal riveted/bolted above the inlet to the exterior of the skid loader body with a narrow slit for air entry will stop all that for sure if the heater core is not plugged.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

I know where it is, I just don't get any build up there on the s175. I've got the feeling that in the large machines the intake is further away from the rad where it is sloped/some heat. that I get off the s175 that keeps the intake clear. Which is why I wondered if it had alot to do with the blowing of snow. I wish I could help but Not having the problem it's hard to say aside from putting something there to stop snow from sitting, while still letting air in.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Put a box around it and give enough space for snow to fall away before it gets to the intake.


----------



## rich414

Leon, Thanks for the reply!

The heating unit. when I have the heater in HIGH I get extreamly hot, except my toes freeze go figure.

When I get into the unit, I try to get all the snow off me. take off the jacket and fold it inside out to trap the snow left on the jacket. I TOTALLY agree that bring in snow into the unit will cause the unit to condensate. If you crack the windows, which is a solution that works, I still get snow into the unit, which is just like it on your clothing. 

Stop breathing!! I have tried this but I turn blue and start to feel funny

When i remove the wet air fliter, the filter is completely saturated. It takes alot of time with a hair drier to get it dry. This is done in the shop. When I install the dry filter, the condinsation goes away, until snows builds up again and the filter gets wet.

I got an idea, hire someone to do this and sit by the fire and drink WHISKEY!


----------



## jomama45

jomama45;1071407 said:


> No matter what you do, you're going to need to get air exchanging in the cab one way or another. I understand that you can't simply crack your windows with your set-up without repercussions. *The first thing I would try would be to make some kind of shroud (think truck "vent-shades" for instance) to deflect most of the snow from entering. * If you've already tried the AC option already, I'm not sure there's much else you can do but vent the moist air out.
> 
> Good luck.





rich414;1071449 said:


> If you crack the windows, which is a solution that works, I still get snow into the unit, which is just like it on your clothing.
> 
> I got an idea, hire someone to do this and sit by the fire and drink WHISKEY!


Rich, I realize I didn't explain this very well. What I meant is to attempt to make some kind of shroud at the front of your windows (outside) to keep snow from coming into the windows when they're cracked open. Maybe even insert a piece of foam like you'd find in a roof's ridge vent to assist in keeping the snow out.

BTW, I've found my filter wet in the past before as well. I just assumed it was getting wet from condensate running down the back window for hours on end?

Oh, and the whiskey solution would work well too....


----------



## rich414

I now understand the shroud thing on the side windows.. I will give this a try once we get snow


----------



## cold_and_tired

What about a plastic cover from the cab towards the round cross tube? You could run the plastic down the sides and the back also.


----------



## A&MLANDSCAPING

i run all s300 and have never had a problem with any of them


----------



## rich414

cold_and_tired;1071489 said:


> What about a plastic cover from the cab towards the round cross tube? You could run the plastic down the sides and the back also.


thought of that, but the round cross tube moves, and that is where i strap on an extra set of change and a 2" pull rope, but great idea, me and the Bobcat dealer thought about just a cover from the cab slopped downward and resting under the round lift arm cross tube.


----------



## rich414

A&MLANDSCAPING;1071572 said:


> i run all s300 and have never had a problem with any of them


A&M, Thanks for the reply. do you run a blower, do you ever plow in drifting snow? This winter check out how much snow builds up in this area! you are doing something right!!!!

Another S300 question, do you have a hydraulic bobtach thingie? Have you ever broken the fittings off the ram? or busted the hose? Reply to my e-mail as this is not part of this topic. If so I would love to hear how you are fixing the ram and [email protected]


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have and s300 and I did experience this ploblem before but just thought it was because of getting in and out on a wet snowy day when shoveling walks ect ect. I did find that it fogs up a a fair bit some days so last year we used RainX defog for the inside of the cab and it doesnt fog up as bad. Crank the blower and keep the heat 3/4 I press the ac button also. The front 2 vents that are by your knees deflect down towards your feet. The vents behind your hips, the deflectors are off and we have a pc of cut big o drain pipe cut and wedged so that it blows the air up to the side windows and not on your elbows/back. We run the machine with the window cracked a tiny bit. the other option would be you could take off one of the clean out plates at the bottom of your feet but it will most likely just get filled with snow or a cold draft will freeze your feet. There is one other thing that I just thought of before I was going to hit post was that we do cover the machine in fluid film so the snow does slide off that back part and I do have a shovel bungied over that part behind the window, the shovel head actually would cover that part and then the handle sticks down and about 6 inches past the back engine door. Cheap solution might be a shovel with the handle off covered in fluid film bunjied over that part. Good luck.


----------



## plowinli

If the filter you are talking about is just for interior air why not just take the filter out. Your not dealing with dust in the winter as long as you don't get snow blowing in without the filter it should reduce the mosture in the air entering the cabin.


----------



## A&MLANDSCAPING

rich414;1071605 said:


> A&M, Thanks for the reply. do you run a blower, do you ever plow in drifting snow? This winter check out how much snow builds up in this area! you are doing something right!!!!
> 
> Another S300 question, do you have a hydraulic bobtach thingie? Have you ever broken the fittings off the ram? or busted the hose? Reply to my e-mail as this is not part of this topic. If so I would love to hear how you are fixing the ram and [email protected]


i have ran a blower in the past and i plow alot in drifting snow and have never had this problem


----------



## rich414

A&MLANDSCAPING;1071943 said:


> i have ran a blower in the past and i plow alot in drifting snow and have never had this problem


I wish that I didnt have this problem, but its there, last year, during one storm, I have to remove 4-8" of snow from the inlet, and change the filter, every few hours the filter were soaked! Had to do this once the windows got so foggy that I could not see, I have tried every NO fog on the market, some worked ok, others were crap....what worked best was rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle, but not good for the brain cells!


----------



## A&MLANDSCAPING

rich414;1072005 said:


> I wish that I didnt have this problem, but its there, last year, during one storm, I have to remove 4-8" of snow from the inlet, and change the filter, every few hours the filter were soaked! Had to do this once the windows got so foggy that I could not see, I have tried every NO fog on the market, some worked ok, others were crap....what worked best was rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle, but not good for the brain cells!


that got to add up in filters i bet i hope you can figer some thing out to fix it


----------



## rich414

plowinli;1071923 said:


> If the filter you are talking about is just for interior air why not just take the filter out. Your not dealing with dust in the winter as long as you don't get snow blowing in without the filter it should reduce the mosture in the air entering the cabin.


Plowinli THANKS FOR THE SUGGESTION I had already looked at doing this, From what I can figure, I would then be sucking snow into the intake area and in the fan...I guessed that it might make thing worse...but I might just give it a try


----------



## DGODGR

Hey Rich.
I have had this problem on my A300 as well, though not as bad. It's much worse on wet heavy snows. The problem, for us, starts with snow falling on the cab air intake (behind the window-the area you pointed out) before we even get to the site to begin removal. Sometimes we have to sweep the snow off with an ice scraper/broom during the shift. After messing with it for a while I decided to custom cut a peice of OSB that will rest against the back window and run down between the rear loader lift towers. If you start out with a peice that's wider than the lift towers you can notch both sides so that the lift towers will hold the OSB in place. I had another thought about your reply regarding someone elses suggestion. You replied that you could not employ there suggestion because you use the torque tube to hold your extra chains and tow rope. Couldn't you weld mounts for those items on the back access door?
Lastly, Aztec Machine and Repair can fix those cylinders on your Bobtach. The have done mine. The weld new fittings on if they have to. They are in the phone book. They even have an outside sales guy (Craig Stock I believe) who comes to Durango at least once a week.


----------



## justinzich

I have a similar problem with my s205. Interior is only dry on a nice sunny day. Using the snow blower makes it worse. Running the AC helps, but it doesn't get very warm in the cab with it on. I did cover the back with card board and that helped, no overheating, but it still was an issue. I also run a 12volt fan to try and move more air around. 

I think the blower makes it worse, and we have a lot of blowing snow in ND.


----------



## EdNewman

Same problem on my A300. Drives me nuts! I am going to see what kind of box I can fabricate for over the intake. Also, when I put the AC on and crank the heat, it seems to blow cold as if it disables the heat. Any thoughts on that? I turn off the AC and in a miniute it is blowing hot again.


----------



## DGODGR

EdNewman;1111671 said:


> Same problem on my A300. Drives me nuts! I am going to see what kind of box I can fabricate for over the intake. Also, when I put the AC on and crank the heat, it seems to blow cold as if it disables the heat. Any thoughts on that? I turn off the AC and in a miniute it is blowing hot again.


Mine does this as well. It sure would help if you could dry the air (A/C) and run the heat too. The automotive industry has been doing this for decades. Come on Bobcat!


----------



## EdNewman

I wonder if it has an electronic interconnect of some sort. Anyone have a service manual with wiring diagrams?


----------



## rich414

Bobcat finally got in their stock parts order in 2 weeks late, and my second stock metal air intake vent was in the order, I am headed to the local muffler shop this morning to get some tube and Home depot to see of they have anything that might work. Also going to hit the auto parts store. We got snow last night so this a great project for today....photos to follow if I make a great device....

Once the filter element gets wet, nothing works, besides replacing the element with a dry element. When its snowing or I am blowing snow a carry extra elements in the cab...


----------



## rich414

here is 1" -2" of total snow fall over night and the intake is covered. There is NO way that only a few of us are having this issue!


----------



## Greenery

You guys need to try a prefilter. For my snowmobiles I have some that stop all moisture and snow buildup while allowing air to pass right through. I think they're called outerwears prefilters. I plan on installing some across the inside of my outer filter cover to prevent any snow or water from even reaching my paper filter. It's not cheap stuff but it sounds like it's needed.


----------



## rich414

greenery;1112193 said:


> You guys need to try a prefilter. For my snowmachines I have some that stop all moisture and snow buildup while allowing air to pass right through. I think there called outerwears prefilters. I plan on installong some across the inside of my outer filter cover to prevent any snow or water from even reaching my paper filter. It's not cheap stuff but it sounds like it's needed.


Good idea, I will also stop by the motocycle shop and see if they have one that will fit over the metal screen or a ripped one that I can mess with, this sure would be easire than muffler pipe


----------



## Greenery

I checked out their website and you can custom order your desired size.


----------



## rich414

greenery;1112211 said:


> I checked out their website and you can custom order your desired size.


I just got off the phone with NICK at http://www.outerwearsracing.com/. I sent him the photos of the unit with snow and this one without the snow. He said that the "prefilter" would work until the snow packed back into the area, then the moisture would get into the system. He suggested making a "snorkel" and install his prefilter over the cone filter on the end of the snorkel.. this is what I figured he was going to say. But a great guy and very helpful!


----------



## EdNewman

I pulled the vent cover off my machine. Looks like it would not be hard to just fabricate a block off plate. It would effectively have the HVAC on recirc. Might work ok with the heat on 3/4 and A/C running to dry it out.


----------



## jomama45

greenery;1112193 said:


> You guys need to try a prefilter. For my snowmobiles I have some that stop all moisture and snow buildup while allowing air to pass right through. I think they're called outerwears prefilters. I plan on installing some across the inside of my outer filter cover to prevent any snow or water from even reaching my paper filter. It's not cheap stuff but it sounds like it's needed.


Excellent idea, I wish I thought of it! I will admit though that I really have very little problem with it on mine. I don't deal with a ton of dry, powdery snow either though.


----------



## rich414

EdNewman;1112246 said:


> I pulled the vent cover off my machine. Looks like it would not be hard to just fabricate a block off plate. It would effectively have the HVAC on recirc. Might work ok with the heat on 3/4 and A/C running to dry it out.


Ednewman, I tried this, duct-taped off the intake at the cab. Condinsation was worse!


----------



## justinzich

You blocked off the outside inlet and it made the condensation worse?

It is such an issue on mine that I contemplate not using the blower because at least with the bucket I can sometimes see.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I believe you guys but I have never had this problem on my S300, But I brush it off every time it gets much snow on it.
Robert


----------



## justinzich

Wanna trade? MIne can be spotless and 2 minutes into blowing I am wiping the windows on the inside to see.


----------



## DGODGR

rob_cook2001;1133283 said:


> I believe you guys but I have never had this problem on my S300, But I brush it off every time it gets much snow on it.
> Robert





justinzich;1133294 said:


> Wanna trade? MIne can be spotless and 2 minutes into blowing I am wiping the windows on the inside to see.





justinzich;1133267 said:


> You blocked off the outside inlet and it made the condensation worse?
> 
> It is such an issue on mine that I contemplate not using the blower because at least with the bucket I can sometimes see.


IMO there is more going on here than just the back vent. Rob and Rich are in a much dryer climate than Justin, even during most snowfall events. I think it also matters how many times you get in and out of the machine. If you get out, you either get snow on your boots, clothes (or both), and you will probably get snow on the inside of the door. The cabs on these units are pretty small. That water won't simply disappaer.


----------



## EdNewman

rich414;1115045 said:


> Ednewman, I tried this, duct-taped off the intake at the cab. Condinsation was worse!


With the heat on 3/4 and AC running?


----------



## rich414

justinzich;1133267 said:


> You blocked off the outside inlet and it made the condensation worse?
> 
> It is such an issue on mine that I contemplate not using the blower because at least with the bucket I can sometimes see.


ITs good to see that someone else has reconized where the issue is...Have you contaced bobcat? if so what did they tell you?

I have tried a few things, round pvc pipe. retangle gutter down spout, 2" muffler pipe bent on the muffler machine, everything has kooked like crap and will probably fall apart when it freezing cold. so the final fab is 2" 14gauge square tubing. so far it looks better than the others and it not going to fall apart...I got other things to do this week, so I will try and finish the fab early next week and post photos...


----------



## EdNewman

Rich, that is my next plan if this does not work. I will cut two holes in the alum plate I made and weld on some 2" alum pipe we have around with u bends on top.


----------



## justinzich

Local Bobcat dealer told me it was a common problem. I have buddies that engineer for Bobcat (mostly excavators) and they have nothing for me either. 

Mine does it even though I am religious about not bringing snow into the cab. \

AC helps, but throws almost no heat while on. I run a little 12volt fan that helps some and I were Leather gloves so I can squeegee the windows with them.


----------



## tawilson

justinzich;1133690 said:


> Local Bobcat dealer told me it was a common problem. I have buddies that engineer for Bobcat (mostly excavators) and they have nothing for me either.
> 
> Mine does it even though I am religious about not bringing snow into the cab. \
> 
> AC helps, but throws almost no heat while on. I run a little 12volt fan that helps some and I were Leather gloves so I can squeegee the windows with them.


Walmart has 8" or so handheld squeegees. I picked one up a while back for my RTV. Now I have another one to keep in my new to me S250. I'll be looking mine over to see what I can do about the condensation. I thought the extra fan was a good idea. Guess not good enough.


----------



## EdNewman

Anyone figure out more about the heat / AC interlock and how to bypass it? I'd like to be able to run full heat and AC, I am sure that would help.


----------



## rich414

here are photos of what I hope will work
I used 2" sq 14gauge tubing and a stock filter cover where i removed the louvers and welded this thing together...I thied a few other options. the hole in the middle of the horizontal tube is for a 3rd riser if I need it. Now all I need is snow to fugure out if this works....if so Im going to get a pattent and make millions.. LOL!!!

Issues, If/when I roll the bobcat over the exit via the back window is a little tight. the other issue is this thing needs to be removed to raise the cab.


----------



## snocrete

DGODGR;1133395 said:


> IMO there is more going on here than just the back vent. Rob and Rich are in a much dryer climate than Justin, even during most snowfall events. I think it also matters how many times you get in and out of the machine. If you get out, you either get snow on your boots, clothes (or both), and you will probably get snow on the inside of the door. The cabs on these units are pretty small. That water won't simply disappaer.


I agree....I have watched this thread wondering how people are dealing with this, and what there specific situation involves. I have never experienced "major" problems with this in any of the Bobcat machines I've owned, but I also dont get the volume of snow (and winter weather in general) that some of you do....and I dont run blowers. The operator always cleans the machine off thoroughly before getting to work, and pretty much gets in the cab dry and stays in for the duration. Good luck to those of you dealing with this.


----------



## hitachiman 200

1) at all costs prevent water from contacting heat exchanger
2) provide fresh air
90% of problem solved.
I generally pull all the cab filters out on my machines over the winter. 
there's not much dust happenig any ways and damp filters just promote mold. fresh air in is a must due to the fact that there is a creature in the operators seat that is made up of 90% water. Unfortunately you also have to pay for this creature and provide it with certain comforts in the colder months if you expect any profitability from owning this fine piece of equipment.(Something that is overlooked by most equipment manufacturers).
Be sure that all the cab to frame seals are in good shape and not leaking and that the footwells (below the pedals) are also clean (to allow snow melt from creatures feet to drain). 
On one of my older machines the water was able to pool in the plenum and would splash onto the heat exchanger whenever you went downhill. solved this by drilling a few holes in the plenum that allowed any water that got that far in to drain before it turned to steam on the exchanger.
good luck


----------



## justinzich

I blocked off the air intake in the cab and it has helped a bunch. After talking with my dad, who said his semi doesn't keep the windows clean in the winter unless he shuts of the recirculate completely I thought it was worth a shot, cut a piece of cardboard and set it on there. I would say it is a 50% improvement, at least I can see out the front. Until wind blows the snow on the warm from window and it ices up from the outside. 

I am about 6'4" and I know my knees block the vent from hitting the front window directly but with the added fan the front is now ok. The side and back are usually almost always frosty. 

I figured I would put a list together of stuff I found that helps, maybe if others do we can combine it to figure out how to make it stop

1. Obviously brush off all snow on you and machine and track in as little snow as possible

2. Blocking off the inside air intake seems to have helped allot. Presumable the outside cold air contains much less moisture than the warm inside air

3. Leave the cab door open while starting the machine so my breath doesn't freeze on the cold window before the heater is running

4. Leave the door open for a minute when shutting down to let warm humid air escape

5. Use AC as much as possible without freezing to death and leave it on ac between sites

6. Add a small 12v fan to put more airflow on top of wind shield


----------



## rich414

GUYS< 
We blew snow a few weeks ago for 15hrs straight, and at some times it was a WHITE OUT...the snowed accumulated about halfway up the back window and we NEVER had a condinsation issue in the cab, 

Conclusion, my homemade snorkle pipes WORKED!! if you want to make your own PM me and I can tell you how I would do it different next time.


----------



## snocrete

rich414;1200199 said:


> GUYS<
> We blew snow a few weeks ago for 15hrs straight, and at some times it was a WHITE OUT...the snowed accumulated about halfway up the back window and we NEVER had a condinsation issue in the cab,
> 
> Conclusion, my homemade snorkle pipes WORKED!! if you want to make your own PM me and I can tell you how I would do it different next time.


That's great to hear Rich. Glad to see your innovative idea paid offThumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

Don't you love it when a new Idea works!!!
Good job man.
Robert


----------



## justinzich

Let me know if it keeps working. I spent more time scraping the inside of the windows last time I was out then I did actually blowing snow.


----------



## rich414

justinzich;1200546 said:


> Let me know if it keeps working. I spent more time scraping the inside of the windows last time I was out then I did actually blowing snow.


JUSTINZICH - if you have the skills make one, We have NO snow in the long term forecast. last year this time we had 8 feet total fall. this year maybe 4 feet total fall!


----------



## tawilson

rich414;1200199 said:


> GUYS<
> We blew snow a few weeks ago for 15hrs straight, and at some times it was a WHITE OUT...the snowed accumulated about halfway up the back window and we NEVER had a condinsation issue in the cab,
> 
> Conclusion, my homemade snorkle pipes WORKED!! if you want to make your own PM me and I can tell you how I would do it different next time.


Or you could post it up here for the world to see. Unless there's a patent in the works.payup


----------



## rich414

tawilson;1201323 said:


> Or you could post it up here for the world to see. Unless there's a patent in the works.payup


A patent would be great, but most people that run equipment have the skills to make on of these.
What I did was buy a new filter cover. cut out the vents and welded the 2x2 onto the cover with the 2 snorkles.I did cut holes in the 2x2 to match the holes int he filter cover plate..total time to fab the thing was 4-6hrs. LOTS cutting, light metal welding and grinding.

What I would do next time is complete remove the filter and cover plate, and fab a piece of 2x3 tubing to match the fresh air intake hole in the cab. 3 " in the vertical. then get some 2" thin wall pipe and use 2 90degree weld neck fittings for each snorkle this way you have 3 welds not the number of welds that I had on each snorke using the 2x2 tubing. I then sealed all the welds with silicon gasket compound. i would use the same attachement points that i used..COST savings would be the new cover plate, chop saw blades, and welding rod plus reduced labor... 
One note, if you are getting in and out of the cab all day forget doing this as you are bring snow into the cab and your clothing is cold and changing the inside temprature

good luck


----------

